# Puppy shows love to everyone but me



## Elmo86 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys, so I have Elmo. He's a black Labrador. Just over 12 weeks old and over time I've noticed that he is so nice to everyone else but myself. I'm actually wondering why this could be! He loves everyone and anyone he meets on his walk, licks them to death. Same with my partner, my dad, friends. He never licks me, he always nips and goes to bite but not in a vicious way. He does it a little to my daughter too who is only 6. 
He always seems to want to play rough with me, pulling my clothes, nipping my hands and launches at my face to nip. 
Why is this? I'm the main one who disciplines him but then I'm the one who looks after him, gives him cuddles, food, treats and the sneaky nap on my bed  I would have thought he would show me some love and kindness. Getting me down a little :/


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't take it personally. Pups and dogs will often behave this way.

My Rosie, who is 5 now, will throw herself on family members and even total strangers with a totally 'over the top' show of affection, but she doesn't greet me that way, even though I take care of her, walk her, feed her and do everything for her.

Just one thing though. When you say you "discipline" your pup, what do you mean?


----------



## Elmo86 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Don't take it personally. Pups and dogs will often behave this way.
> 
> My Rosie, who is 5 now, will throw herself on family members and even total strangers with a totally 'over the top' show of affection, but she doesn't greet me that way, even though I take care of her, walk her, feed her and do everything for her.
> 
> Just one thing though. When you say you "discipline" your pup, what do you mean?


I should have worded that differently. I mean teach him right from wrong and reward him for being good and telling him 'no' when he's doing something he shouldn't. I have a baby gate on my kitchen door and when he really wont behave I just give him a 5 min time out in there.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

My lab is the biggest gallery player going, she adores everyone and everything she encounters - the woman who did the home check for Russell was enthralled with her. 

I feed her, train her, play with her, handle her at class and unless there's nothing better doing, I could go and blow as far as she's concerned half the time. My husband is her human and he absolutely loves it and positively encourages it.

Your pup is very young and finding her feet, there are times I do feel a bit sad that I feel second best to my husband with her and then the great lummox lies on top of me or rests her head on my knee and just stares up at my face and I love her all the more.


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

She is a puppy and is trying to convey &#8220;I&#8217;m just a baby, don&#8217;t hurt me&#8221; to new people. She is comfortable with you and probably does not feel she has to suck up to you. As she gets older you may find she has a slightly different relationship with each member of the family. It doesn&#8217;t necessarily mean she favors one over the other.

I would train her to a sit using both the verbal and hand cues. Hand cue would be to point at her forehead, then her tail while holding treat in your hand. Her nose will follow the treat and she will probably plop her bottom down in order to follow the treat. Give treat. Once she knows sit, have her six year old feed her at least one meal a day (assuming 3 meals now, 2 when she is grown). Dog must sit before child puts dish on floor, then dog waits until daughter gives the release word.


----------



## Elmo86 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> My lab is the biggest gallery player going, she adores everyone and everything she encounters - the woman who did the home check for Russell was enthralled with her.
> 
> I feed her, train her, play with her, handle her at class and unless there's nothing better doing, I could go and blow as far as she's concerned half the time. My husband is her human and he absolutely loves it and positively encourages it.
> 
> Your pup is very young and finding her feet, there are times I do feel a bit sad that I feel second best to my husband with her and then the great lummox lies on top of me or rests her head on my knee and just stares up at my face and I love her all the more.


That's probably the only time I get some love, is the hour in the morning when I let him on my bed! He has to sleep right next to me, rest his head on my shoulder or somewhere, then we get up and its back to normal! I have to agree, he is young so maybe things will change.


----------



## Elmo86 (Aug 13, 2014)

LaceWing said:


> She is a puppy and is trying to convey Im just a baby, dont hurt me to new people. She is comfortable with you and probably does not feel she has to suck up to you. As she gets older you may find she has a slightly different relationship with each member of the family. It doesnt necessarily mean she favors one over the other.
> 
> I would train her to a sit using both the verbal and hand cues. Hand cue would be to point at her forehead, then her tail while holding treat in your hand. Her nose will follow the treat and she will probably plop her bottom down in order to follow the treat. Give treat. Once she knows sit, have her six year old feed her at least one meal a day (assuming 3 meals now, 2 when she is grown). Dog must sit before child puts dish on floor, then dog waits until daughter gives the release word.


Oh he's well trained with the treats and food  he will always sit before his meals and we get a sit and a paw with treats  It is 3 meals a day now and sounds like a good idea to get my daughter to give him at least one


----------

